# Intense leg workout with Milos Sarcev



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just found this for anyone whos intrested, the guy cant walk afterwards, looks painful!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

....ouch...


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

That's what i like!!!I like hard work:thumb:


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats brutal!, fair play to him he battled through everything that was asked of him.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i remember watching a Sarcev clip on chest training, it completely blew me away. i'd been lifting without any care for 'mind/muscle' connection or maximising the pec recruitment(pinching shoulder blades, flex pecs at top of movement). i trained chest the next night, it was a revelation, the ensuing soreness was immense.

Nasser El Sonbaty slags Sarcev off plenty on his website, but i will always be grateful for that chest training clip.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

imho i dnt think he was putting as much effort in to that as he was making out...... think about it leg press/extensions/leg press/hack squat/wide hack and all to failure? if that was me i would have puked after leg press/extensions/leg press. fuk i have come so close to puking on just leg press lol


----------

